# Scuba diver Mayday call



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

Did anyone else hear the Mayday call this morning out of orange beach around 830am. Best I could figure the boat was 3-4 miles southwest of where we were near the periodo bridge rubble. The captain called the coastguard for an unresponsive diver on board. They were administering cpr during the call. Right about the time the helicopter was dispatched they came back and said they had revived the individual. Sounded like they did cpr for about 5 minutes. I can't imagine what it must have been like on their boat. It was extremley intense just listening. We were definitely praying for whoever this person was. 

Does anyone have any details? I can't remember The name of the boat 

Great work by that captain and crew for staying calm when it counted the most.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

no details, but when i was coming out of the pass yesterday, I saw them coming in the pass. 1 marine police in front and 2 CG boats following them. really hope everything turned out ok for them.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I know the life flight helicopter picked up someone just inside the pass.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Was there a CG C 130 too? I saw one flying low out of the pass and kinda circling.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yeah we heard it on our handheld radios in Navarre. Our kayaks hit the beach at 8:30 with our snapper limits and we heard the chatter. Did not sound good


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

Anybody heard anything else?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have witnessed many people doing CPR on individuals that were just passed out and were breathing on their own. 
At least they try. 
In my years of experiance, I have seen where serveral people end up going home with a broken rib because someone starting chest compressions on some one that passed out for diabetic issues. 
This is for everyone, if your gonna do CPR, know when and when not to use it. 
CPR only works 10% of the time or less. 

Glad they revived the person. 
It would be a horrible position to be in while offshore in a boat with the sun beating down on you and the waves rockin the boat. 

I do believe a CPR certification for offshore recreational vessels should be required by law.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> CPR only works 10% of the time or less.
> 
> I do believe a CPR certification for offshore recreational vessels should be required by law.


Even thought you admit it only works 10% of the time you would levy this requirement on everyone?

Would you extend that requirement for anyone hunting in the back woods?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was only saying it because I see it done with the patient breathing, and have a pulse. With the patient t going home with a broke rib. 
I think it's good for all to know correct CPR. When to use it, and when to absolutely not use it. 
And yes, even you in the back woods could learn from being able to perform correct CPR. It's good knowledge to have.
And no it shouldn't be required , it should be recommended.

How's that recommendation


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

My buddy works for the OB FD. He said the diver came up with the bends and was rushed to Springhill to go into the chamber. Believe he is OK.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I remember reading about the bends when in scuba class many years ago. That would be horrible to experience . 
But someone posted cpr was in progress , which is why I commented about knowing correct cpr. 

Hopefully he has a good recovery, and maybe something new was learned. 
Coming up too fast will get ya


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Last I heard today was the diver was accidentally shot by his friend while Spearfishing. This was just hearsay around the marina at Sportsmans though. No solid reports that I've heard. I'd like to hear what really happened though. Might have been a totally different story that was mixed up.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Holy crap. Getting tagged from a spear gun and then possibly getting the bends, doesn't sound like a trip I would want to be a part of. Sounds like a day that went sour quick. 
Hope the fella is a member here, and can tell us the whole story in a few days when he's feeling better.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the story...Talked to the paramedic that was on the boat that day, it was a female that went out on a charter dive she freaked out a lost her reg out of her mouth, they had to do cpr on her to get her back then flew her to Springhill, no spearfishing involved. 

This is assuming there was only 1 mayday call.


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Here's the story...Talked to the paramedic that was on the boat that day, it was a female that went out on a charter dive she freaked out a lost her reg out of her mouth, they had to do cpr on her to get her back then flew her to Springhill, no spearfishing involved.
> 
> This is assuming there was only 1 mayday call.



Sounds like a dive class. I have seen the freak out before. The instructor tells you to remove your mask and replace then he tells you to remove your reg and grab the octo. It was probably right there and she just paniced and shot to the surface. She probably sustained ear drum damage as well.


----------

